
Tesco coupons easily faked to save £750 on Hotels.com bookings worldwide - bmcn2020
https://cybernews.com/security/tesco-coupons-easily-faked-to-save-750-on-hotels-com-bookings-worldwide/
======
gaspoweredcat
i think they have now blocked this, shame i didnt hear about it earlier as itd
have saved me a fortune on my hol next year

